# String mit Konstruktor (per Übergabe) initialisieren



## Salzer (27. Aug 2003)

folgendes problem:

ich will einen String per Konstruktor (per Übergabe) zuweisen. wenn ich es ohne Konstruktor (Konstruktor leer) mache und die variable per Hand fest zuweise, geht die methode showString ohne probleme.

wenn ich es aber so schreibe wie hier unten, kompiliert der compiler ohne probleme. wenn aber dann die wertzuweisung per konstruktor kommt (debugger (blueJ)), gibt es die fehlermeldung
"Error: cannot resolve symbol"

meine frage: was ist am konstruktor falsch?

-------
public class StringExerciser
{
    public String inString; (1)

    public StringExerciser(String inputString)  // (2)
	{
	               inString = inputString; (3)
	}

    public String ShowString()
    {
        return inString;
    }
}
-------
was tun die teile:
(1) variable inString als String deklarieren
(2) zur objekterstellung muss String-wert übergeben werden
(3) inString zuweisen mit Konstruktor (per Übergabewert)

vielen dank schonmal
m i c h a


----------



## Salzer (27. Aug 2003)

verzeihung, daß ich den code vergessen habe zu markieren )


----------



## aquanox (27. Aug 2003)

Hi,

ich kann keine Fehler erkennen, aber mich würde mal interessieren wie du das Objekt erstellst.
Quasi:

String myString = "einstring";

StringExerciser ex = new StringExerciser(myString);

System.out.println(ex.ShowString());


----------



## mariopetr (27. Aug 2003)

also ich kenne nun bluej nicht so gut, aber mich beunruhigt folgendes (von www.bluej.org)
"Because objects can be created interactively, and methods can be called interactively, there is no need for a main function. Students can write classes and call their methods without a need to have a main. And because parameters can be passed to interactive method calls and results are displayed, there is no immediate need for I/O. Students can write and test very sophisticated code without the need for any I/O operations!"

tue mir doch bitte mal den gefallen, und erweitere die klasse um

public static void main(String[] args)
{
  StringExerciser ex=new StringExerciser("hallo");
  System.out.println(ex.ShowString()); //ich persoenlich bin ja fuer methoden die mit lowercase am anfang, es sei den sie sind static
}

und fuere es mit java aus
1. javac Stringexerciser.java
2.java -cp [pfad]/ StringExerciser

oder erweitere die klasse um den constructor

public StringExcerciser()
{
	this("default constructor");
}

ich habe den verdacht, bluej versucht den default constructor aufzurufen, kann ihn aber logischerweise nicht findet


----------



## Salzer (27. Aug 2003)

Danke schonmal, aber dazu muss ich vielleicht noch sagen, daß die initialisierung per konstruktor bei "echten" datentypen wie int, boolean genau so funktioniert, wie in meinem code - nur halt beim String macht das ganze probleme.

was ich schwach vermute, ist, daß der fehler im unterschied zwischen der festen String-Klasse und der variablen StringBuffer-Klasse liegt, aber ich nicht weiß, wie ich das jetzt handlen soll...

wenn ich die klasse in in eine main packe und die oben angesprochene variante (string fest, ohne konstruktor initialisiert) benutzt, dann die showString zum Anzeigen nimmt, geht das wunderbar. 

nur bei der String-Initialisierung per Konstruktor (main-objekt-erstellung mit übergabe eines argumentes "teststring") gehts halt wieder nich...

also am BlueJ sollte es nicht liegen.

*heul* )

m i c h a


----------



## mariopetr (27. Aug 2003)

naja, deshalb wollte ich ja, das du den default constructor (ohne parameter) mit this("irgendwas") ueberschreibst, um das problem einzugrenzen. bluej will ich mir einfach icht installieren (und ich frage mich, warum du dir das antust und nicht eclipse nimmst)


----------



## Salzer (27. Aug 2003)

wir haben BlueJ im rahmen eines schulprojektes am laufen. umsteigen wäre mit sorgen behaftet.

ich weiß nicht, was ein "default constructor" ist - habe ihn aber mal eingebaut.

ich verstehe nicht ganz: wird die klasse mit zwei konstruktoren überladen oder soll ich den alten überschreiben...

(mein verständnis für überladen: mehrere methoden, die sich nur durch die übergabewerte unterscheiden... hier: gebe ich keinen string an, wird dein konstruktor "benutzt", gebe ich einen string an, wird meiner benutzt und der inString zugewiesen - leider gehts aber nicht )



```
public class StringExerciser
{
    public String inString;
    
    public StringExerciser(String inputString)
    {
        String inString = inputString;
    }
    
    public StringExcerciser() 
    { 
        this("default constructor"); 
    }
    
    public String ShowString()
    {
        return inString;
    }
}
```

beim kompilieren will der compiler von deinem konstruktor einen rückgabewert...

den folgenden code von dir kann ich weglassen, weil all diese funktionen im blueJ per Hand benutzt werden können.

Objekte erstellen, Objekte inspizieren usw.


```
public static void main(String[] args) 
{ 
StringExerciser ex=new StringExerciser("hallo"); 
System.out.println(ex.showString()); //ich nehme auch lowercase - war nur nicht konsequent :o)}
```


----------



## Salzer (27. Aug 2003)

man kann übrigens in BlueJ auch mains erstellen (und tollerweise inspizieren...) - daher sollte - insofern es nicht fehlerhaft ist ) - es ganz gut benutzbar sein.

wir haben schonmal ein paar sachen gemacht - nur die Strings sind bissel zickig.

p.s.: hab mich grade registriert.


----------



## mariopetr (27. Aug 2003)

der default constructor ist ein constructor ohne parameter (wird bei Class.newInstance() augerufen, deshalb default) 

das mit dem ueberladen trifft es genau. du kannst den constructor mit und ohne parameter aufrufen. wenn du ihn ohne parameter aufrufst, ruft der default constructor den (String) constructor seiner klasse mit einem default wert auf. diesen code

```
public class T03
{
	String bar;
	
	public T03()
	{
		this("default");
	}
	
	public T03(String foo)
	{
		bar=foo;
	}
	
	public String getBar()
	{
		return bar;
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		System.out.println(new T03().getBar());
		System.out.println(new T03("so gehts auch").getBar());
	}
}
```
ausgefuehrt resultiert im output

default
so gehts auch

ps:sorry, aber die Code tags funktionieren bei mir irgendwie nicht

*Edit:*
Habe mir mal erlaubt, Code-Tags einzubauen. Damit diese funktionieren, muss die Checkbox "BBCode in diesem Beitrag deaktivieren" unter dem Eingabefeld nicht angeklickt sein.  :wink:


----------



## Salzer (27. Aug 2003)

ich habs den default-constructor erstmal verstanden.

wenn ich mein problem gelöst (oder auch nicht gelöst) hab, meld ich mich hier nochmal...

erstmal reinfitzen...

mfg
m i c h a


----------



## Salzer (1. Sep 2003)

hiho...

also der code war so gut wie okay,  der fehler lag aber ganz woanders... der konstruktor war okay, schuld war blueJ - und zwar:

wenn man ein objekt erstellt, kann man das wie gesagt ohne main-methode. so kann man z.b. klassen testen, ohne sie in andere einzubauen. problem: wenn man einem string bei dieser erstellung einen wert zuweist, darf man das nicht so:


```
new StringExerciser(Hallo) [enter]
```

machen, sondern so:


```
new StringExerciser("Hallo") [enter]
```

das war der ganze fehler.  überall gibts FAQs, aber leider findet man in fast keinem buch FDM (frequently done mistakes) )

der code sieht zur zeit so aus:


```
public class StringExerciser
{
 public String kette;
 
 // own default constructor
 public StringExerciser()
 {
  this.kette = "leer";
 }
 
 // content-constructor
 public StringExerciser(String kette)
 {
  this.kette = kette;
 }
 
 // show the string
 public String showString()
 {
  return kette;
 }
 
 // flip the string
 // type: flip object input string "kette"
 public String flipString()
 {
  char c;
  int j, k;
  String inputs = kette;
  String flipped = "";
  k = inputs.length();
  StringBuffer stbuff = new StringBuffer();
  stbuff.setLength(k);
  
  for (int i = 0; i < inputs.length(); i++)
   {
    c = inputs.charAt(i);
    j = stbuff.length() - (i+1);
    stbuff.setCharAt(j, c);
   }
  flipped = stbuff.toString();
  return flipped;
 }
 
 // flip the string
 // type: flip new input string
 public String flipString(String inputs)
 {
  char c;
  int j, k;
  String flipped = "";
  k = inputs.length();
  StringBuffer stbuff = new StringBuffer();
  stbuff.setLength(k);
  
  for (int i = 0; i < inputs.length(); i++)
   {
    c = inputs.charAt(i);
    j = stbuff.length() - (i+1);
    stbuff.setCharAt(j, c);
   }
  flipped = stbuff.toString();
  return flipped;
 }
}
```

ich danke erstmal wie verrückt, werde aber nun, einmal angemeldet, dieses board gernstens wieder aufsuchen.

mfg salzer


----------

